# Rat Rodding



## chappo1970 (15/3/10)

I have done up several old school cars now the last one was a HR Station wagon. Converted into a Woody.

Anyway....

My next project just jumped out of no where and I am contemplating building a Rat Rod. Although I haven't discussed my desires with the person donating the car. I have a mates Father who has done 2 hot rods and has the third being built now. Having been to a fare few car shows I seem to always fall inlove the Rat Rods on display.

Anyway trawling the intermernet for inspiration I have come across these for ideas... (Guess what the doner car is?)

Wondering if anyone else on the forum is into this type of build?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## sav (15/3/10)

You get it ready and Ill paint it for ya chap,


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/10)

sav said:


> You get it ready and Ill paint it for ya chap,




You da man Sav! I'll have to brew like a demon just to keep the supplies up to us. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/3/10)

Nice Chappo. 

Love the look of rat rods, the vee-dub ones look pretty nice too.

That last pic you posted would look killer with a matt black paint job and a red wheel/whitewalls combo's (a touch cliche but a proven winner!!).

My presonal fav's are the rad rod trucks:






Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Nice Chappo.
> 
> Love the look of rat rods, the vee-dub ones look pretty nice too.
> 
> ...



Yeah SJ that's my favourite one so far. But I agree needs/must have the red wheels and white walls also Matt Black paint. I don't think it's cliche to be honest more true to style. AFAIK the Rat Rod style is tuff, unfinished, no chrome, stereo's (Duf Dufs) and be very edgy IMO.

WIKI DEFINITION: Originally a counter-reaction to the traditional hot rod, a label recently applied to undriven cars and super high priced "customs". The rat rod's beginning was a throwback to the hot rods of the earlier days of hot-rodding, built to the best of the owner's abilities and meant to be driven. Rat rods are meant to loosely imitate in form and function, the "traditional" hot rods of the era. Biker, greaser, rockabilly, and punk culture is often credited as influence that shapes rat-rodding.

The typical rat rod (an early 1930s through 1950s coupe or roadster): Early (pre-World War II) vehicles often have their fenders, hoods, running boards, and bumpers removed. The bodies are frequently channeled over the frame, and sectioned, or the roofs chopped for a lower profile. Later post-war vehicles are rarely constructed without fenders and are often customized in the fashion of Kustoms, leadsleds, and lowriders. Maltese crosses, skulls, and other accessories are often added. Chopped tops, shaved trim, grills, tail lights, and other miscellaneous body parts are swapped between makes and models. Most, if not all of the work and engineering is done by the owner of the vehicle.


I just reckon this style of car suits the Homebrewer. Just need to look at our different brew rigs to get the idea.

Chap Chap


----------



## barls (15/3/10)

hey chappo try jumping over here http://forums.aussieveedubbers.com/viewforum.php?fid=61 for more vw ones.
while they arent my style i appreciate the effort that goes in to them


----------



## komodo (15/3/10)

Street rodder here. I apprecate the work that goes in to rats just not my scene. 

My old man has a HQ SS in lettuce alone green, HQ monaro coupe with a mildly worked 308 and an FC ute which he is looking to put a 186 with a hairdryer bolted to a celica 5 speed into.

My brother has a HG prem sedan white over a golden brown colour and my old man is doing up a wagon in the same colour scheme with a trimatic bolted to a 2fluffy3 for my brother inlaw as a supprise.

The monaro coupe was mine I bought it when I lost my licence (I got caught going a bit quick - 180 in an 80 zone. I had to get around on two feet and a heart beat for 15 months) but after having some serious issue with getting it registered I cracked the shits and gave it to dad (in turn he paid the deposit on my house though!) 

Always grown up around cars. Dad always had "different" cars when he was younger and was the secretary for the BMW drivers club victoria for a few years in the early-mid 80s. He then got into family cars for a while then got back into street toys when he turned 40. In the last 15 years though he has played with a few toys. I guess now he can afford to now that we've all left home.


----------



## barls (15/3/10)

im more german look personally heres mine.




a 72 sbug with a 2L t4 motor conversion. it will cruise all day at 110km/h and still has enough to pull up to 130 easily.


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/3/10)

Chappo said:


> I just reckon this style of car suits the Homebrewer. Just need to look at our different brew rigs to get the idea.
> 
> Chap Chap



So the Rat Rod is the automotive equivalent of a IIPA for sheer in your face awesomeness???? I like! 

Cheers SJ

(btw, Chap Chap, throw up some pics of your previous, non-sherman projects!)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/10)

Yep...Hot Rodder here

I already have my morry thou ute...would louve a 32/34 chev wagon... or a 32 lidless coupe...Black of course with a fat blown V8


----------



## petesbrew (16/3/10)

Chappo said:


> I have done up several old school cars now the last one was a HR Station wagon. Converted into a Woody.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> ...


Sweet looking Dak-daks. I'm in the process of ratting my Excel. Will let you know how I go.


----------



## Leigh (16/3/10)

Street Machiner here, but have always loved the rods! Got up to Wintersun last year and regularly attend John's Picnic down here.

Family owns 6 EH's, couple of Torana's, a mustang etc


----------



## chappo1970 (16/3/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> So the Rat Rod is the automotive equivalent of a IIPA for sheer in your face awesomeness???? I like!
> 
> Cheers SJ
> 
> (btw, Chap Chap, throw up some pics of your previous, non-sherman projects!)




Shall do SJ when I am back home in god's country.

The more I think about this project the more keen I get.


----------



## DUANNE (16/3/10)

while i love the look of the rats, im a kingswood type of person myself. my ride is a 25 anniversary hq prem. i have pulled the 202 and dropped a253 in there (several actually). have another car for daily duties now so looking at the black 308 ive got spare or a chev motor my mates giving me for nix. decisions eh.between that and home brew i think ill be broke for life


----------



## sav (16/3/10)

Chap I have got got details on the new clear that has been released by PPG it is a matt 2 pack clear coat(polyurethane) ,so that means its UV rated and u can do do any colour( base coat, metallic,solid,candy,3 layer,) in matt.
I have heard if you use like a fine satin silver with the matt clear its like aluminium or ss,I will give the brewery a once over before I like it or not,joys of being a painter.


----------



## beersatan (16/3/10)

I've thought of ratting a VW or a mini. My first car was a mini with fat tires and a flare kit painted with house paint.

This is a yanks unfinished beetle project but looks the goods so far. Love the suicide doors.
http://www.norcalaircooledgroup.org/matt/frankenstein.wmv


----------



## andycostin (17/3/10)

Another Street Machiner, but love all modified cars - I work for FPV in engine design, so love my job, but it does tend to push me further than the wallet stretches.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/3/10)

Mmm..Subaru donk in the Dak-dak would certainly make it a sleeper...


----------



## Zizzle (18/3/10)

Yep, thought I had a shot of a rat rod mini somewhere. They do look great.

But if ever I build another mini I would do a ute or a roadster. With a Toyota turbo starlet motor.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/10)

Dont mind this


----------



## Zizzle (19/3/10)

That VW got me thinking of rat rod 2cvs.


----------



## bonj (22/3/10)

I'm a fan of the Cal(ifornia) Look Beetles like this one:




Although cal-look seems to have been redefined... once upon a time it meant de-chroming and lowering. A lot of so called cal-look Beetles you see on the net now still have their chrome strips intact.


----------



## bonj (22/3/10)




----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/10)

Bonj said:


>



:wub: Just love this example Bonj! Be bitchin' with a chrome roof rack!

Getting excited about picking up the VW Bonj. Been asking around about motors and stuff and I think I'll be going for the 1641cc.


I'll be building it right next to the brewery where the HSV used to have pride of place. So we should be able to drink beer and BS about bugs :lol: 

Chap Chap


----------



## yardy (22/3/10)

nice thread B) 

my old man's a mechanic and I too grew up the good stuff, 66 Dodge Phoenix, ? Customline, Tank Fairlanes, 64 and 62 Compacts, 2 Vauxhall Crestas, one of which was raced as a stock car.

he's done a few V6 conversions, one being an FX Ute .

I've got a Rambler Rebel that i'll probably never get time to start but there's always retirement for that i suppose :lol: 

cheers

Dave


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/10)

And then I see this example  











Bring on the weekend!!!


----------



## Jazman (22/3/10)

how about a real type of rat rod


----------



## Zizzle (22/3/10)

This one looks all SteamPunk:


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Love em Zizzle







Nice example but too clean to be a real rat


----------



## barls (23/3/10)

Chappo said:


> And then I see this example
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that one was built by the boys at cbb (custom bugs and buses) it would have to be one of the cleanest examples ive seen in a while also its been engineered.
as for an engine id recommend the t4 2L. better fuel usage with more power


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

barls said:


> that one was built by the boys at cbb (custom bugs and buses) it would have to be one of the cleanest examples ive seen in a while also its been engineered.
> as for an engine id recommend the t4 2L. better fuel usage with more power




Would love to see it in the flesh Barls.

Hmmm t4 2L huh? I have decided this will be a full strip down and rebuild. Work my way up from the pan. Whats the go gearboxes?

Chap Chap


----------



## bonj (23/3/10)

type 4 (porsche 614?? and VW type 4) engines are even worse than type 1(beetle/karmann ghia/early bus engines) for burning out no.4 cylinder. Not sure if you need an adaptor plate for a type 4 to type 1 swingaxle transaxle (gearbox & diff in one box).

The VW idiot guide recommends running the rocker gaps a little loose on type 1 engines to alleviate that (they do run a little noisier.... tap tap tap tap...... but they run cooler). For a daily driver, I'd recommend against a type 4 engine in an early Beetle.


----------



## Supra-Jim (23/3/10)

It's no rad rod, but that blue and white dub is a very nice little number.

More photos, this thread is good!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

I think I have settled on something very simular to this but the original grey colour and the second colour and matt black over. Talking to Sav PPG have a matt clear that is UV stable and sounds the business. Prolly get Sav to give me advice on the body prep and Bonj on the all the drive line issues.






It just has a beautiful stance. Mags are simple and tuff. Simple uncomplicated chrome work and I just love those roof racks. I do like the 2 tone paint. Just sooo excited about this project and can't wait to get cracking.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Supra-Jim (23/3/10)

That looks real nice Chappo.

(luggage racks will be a nice place for you to store your handbag! h34r: )

When do you get the VW into your garage??

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Ass end shot








Supra-Jim said:


> That looks real nice Chappo.
> 
> (luggage racks will be a nice place for you to store your handbag! h34r: )
> 
> ...


 :lol: I refer to it as my MAN BAG! other mean brewers call it my Fag Bag!

Well all things being equal Saturday sometime. Hoping to kill two birds with one stone with hiring the car trailer. Pickup the VW and finally get my body rotissery back from a mate who has had it polluting his garage for about 2 years.

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Very noice! Wonder where I can get a tear drop caravan from?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/3/10)

Chappo...

Are you thinking of doing flames.....

Matt black with "cameleon" colour changing paint looks the ducks... Du-Pont make the original base cours, and there are heaps of different shade/colour changes. My bike goes from a purple to copper-gold, and a mate had his 900ss done with red to purple...looks awsome


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Chappo...
> 
> Are you thinking of doing flames.....
> 
> Matt black with "cameleon" colour changing paint looks the ducks... Du-Pont make the original base cours, and there are heaps of different shade/colour changes. My bike goes from a purple to copper-gold, and a mate had his 900ss done with red to purple...looks awsome



Yeah I love cameleon paint. A mate had his 1999 WRX resprayed with it on a house of colours purple base. Friggin' awesome changed to reds and oranges depending on the angle of light and time of day/night. It's apparently come way down in price these days as well. I wonder how it would go under the matt clear coat? I am guessing it wouldn't work.

Not flames Stu but was thinking of my brewery name and logo to make it look old skool. Plus can you imagine me, Bonj and Browndog on a beery case swap road trip in it? Have old skool kegs on the roof racks instead luggage. A few years ago, I think it was a Chip Foose, I saw a Rat Rod esq (bit too commercial to call it a real rat) at SEMA with tiny tiny skull and cross bones in the paintwork about half a shade lighter. Looked awesome as it wasn't till you were right up to the car did you see them in under the clear. 

I think the first thing I want to do is get it pulled down and see how cancer is in there.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

barls said:


> im more german look personally heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Barls! I signed up to that forum you suggested. Got anymore photo's?


----------



## Supra-Jim (23/3/10)

looks like ze Germans are listening and looking to knock out their own chopped version of the beetle

Roof is chopped and red stripe on the tyres is nice., otherwise it a bit of a bland concept.

(unfortunately the gear *knob* looks a bit suspect! h34r: )

Cheers SJ


----------



## bonj (23/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Very noice! Wonder where I can get a tear drop caravan from?


That's a nice one! Too low for a daily driver though! One pothole and your front apron is history.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Bonj said:


> That's a nice one! Too low for a daily driver though! One pothole and your front apron is history.




Airbags!  :lol:


----------



## Supra-Jim (23/3/10)

Would you be considering airbags Chap Chap? or just get it slammed nice and low, but still somewhat practical??

Personally as cool as airbagsa can look when slammed down at a show, i reckon a good tuff low 'fixed' stance wins every day!

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Would you be considering airbags Chap Chap? or just get it slammed nice and low, but still somewhat practical??
> 
> Personally as cool as airbagsa can look when slammed down at a show, i reckon a good tuff low 'fixed' stance wins every day!
> 
> Cheers SJ




Totally agree SJ. 

For what I have seen on a very small lurk on some of the VW sites. The VW's IRS's are like the dunnydores to me, in other words, the lower she squats the bigger the camber on the wheels which I don't like as it starts to look riddiculous and you root the handling. I am thinking however a body drop plus slamm the shyte out of it but have the airbags to get it up to a happy shopping centre speed hump height? Not to sure how much room I have under her but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Supra-Jim (23/3/10)

Drop spindles??

Cheers SJ


----------



## bonj (23/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Totally agree SJ.
> 
> For what I have seen on a very small lurk on some of the VW sites. The VW's IRS's are like the dunnydores to me, in other words, the lower she squats the bigger the camber on the wheels which I don't like as it starts to look riddiculous and you root the handling. I am thinking however a body drop plus slamm the shyte out of it but have the airbags to get it up to a happy shopping centre speed hump height? Not to sure how much room I have under her but I guess I'll find out.


Not sure if the IRS's do that too, but the swingaxles sure do. Your '63 is definitely a swingaxle.


----------



## Zizzle (23/3/10)

But where will the girls fit Chappo?


----------



## chappo1970 (23/3/10)

Bonj said:


> Not sure if the IRS's do that too, but the swingaxles sure do. Your '63 is definitely a swingaxle.



I really really really need to pick your brains over all this Bonj! I need to get into my thick head the best power train options (Motor & Gear Box), Suspension and brakes options and electricals. BABBS is a bad place as too much else is going on. 




Zizzle said:


> But where will the girls fit Chappo?



Oh I'll make them fit alright...


----------



## chappo1970 (29/3/10)

Well thanks to the very kind generosity of Bonj I am now the custodian "Bertie" a 1963 VW Beetle. Whilst he is no oil painting he has solid bones and will scrub and paint up nicely. I'll post up some photo's of him tonight in a new thread so those who might be interested can see the transformation. I will theming him around brewing of course  . I am on the scrounge for nostalgia circa 1960's brew ware and kegs.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## barls (29/3/10)

Bonj said:


> type 4 (porsche 614?? and VW type 4) engines are even worse than type 1(beetle/karmann ghia/early bus engines) for burning out no.4 cylinder. Not sure if you need an adaptor plate for a type 4 to type 1 swingaxle transaxle (gearbox & diff in one box).
> 
> The VW idiot guide recommends running the rocker gaps a little loose on type 1 engines to alleviate that (they do run a little noisier.... tap tap tap tap...... but they run cooler). For a daily driver, I'd recommend against a type 4 engine in an early Beetle.


actually the type four motor was the evolution from the type 1 incorporating full flow oil system, thicker and stronger case, different flowing heads and enabling a bigger size with more power.
as for me id like to see someone with a type one base motor do this.


the swing axles do tuck and get obscene camber as you lower them. its a hard one to recommend a drive train and motor as it depends on how you drive.
if you ask over on the vw forum you probably will get 17 different answers, all good options but there is only one that will work exactly as you want.


----------

